# Above Panama City 2008



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Panama City, Panama: Images 1-16 courtesy of MG Realtors
1*








*2*








*3*








*4*








*5*








*6*








*7*








*8*








*9*








*10*








*11*








*12*








*13*








*14*








*15*








*16*









*Images 17-21 courtesy of "El Tostador"*
*17*








*18* 








*19*








*20*








*21*


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Never had an idea this city was so modern.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

What a dreamy city. I had already seen many cool pix of this nice city too


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Looks like an incredibly great place! Thanks for those, i never thought the city was so modern either!


----------



## Universal Soulja (Mar 16, 2007)

hmmmmm who knew this place was so built up


----------



## TheKansan (Jun 22, 2004)

Beautiful city, I never would have guessed.


----------



## Jimena (Jul 16, 2007)

amazing!!!!!


I dont have idea the skyline of Panamá! It's a fantastic place


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Panama City is GREAT! :banana:
Thanks kay:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Much looks like gold coast of Australia - it is extremely beautiful !


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

Cool, looks like a great place to live! I wonder if it looks equally good on street level!


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

The condominiums look beautiful. But does the average Panamanian live in such builldings? Or is it only the rich?


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Joop20 said:


> Cool, looks like a great place to live! *I wonder if it looks equally good on street level!*


*Well, judge for yourself. I'll collect a few images and post them later. Stay tuned.*


----------



## jhondoe (Oct 29, 2007)

Very cool and moderm city ! It's cheap or expensive city ?


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

HirakataShi said:


> The condominiums look beautiful. But *does the average Panamanian live in such builldings?* Or is it only the rich?


*Nope. As it is in any other country, the average citizen does not live in luxury highrise condos. And as it is in most other countries, many affluent and middle class Panamanians actually own their single-family homes. The bayside condos are mostly occupied by immigrant wealthy business people and American retirees and expats (play video below).*


----------



## esintjago (Mar 14, 2008)

It's is a GORGEOUS city, for sure!!!!!!
I think it looks much more modern than what it really is though. 

By the way, what's the plan for the already congested infrastructure in the city? Having the fastest growing economy in Latin America and new skyscrapers towering everywhere in the city, Panama City will have MASSIVE traffic problems if they don't do anything very soon!

Is there any plan as well to decentralize the development in Panama? Cities like David, Santiago and Colón should grow as well....too much of the development is happening in Panama City.

cheers!!!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

esintjago said:


> It's is a GORGEOUS city, for sure!!!!!!
> I think *it looks much more modern than what it really is though.*
> 
> By the way, *what's the plan for the already congested infrastructure in the city?* Having the fastest growing economy in Latin America and new skyscrapers towering everywhere in the city, *Panama City will have MASSIVE traffic problems if they don't do anything very soon!*
> ...


*How could it possibly look more modern than it actually is? That makes absolutely no sense. It's like saying that a woman looks more pregnant that she is. She's either pregnant or not. Conversely, the city is either modern, or it isn't. Of course there is a colonial quarter (Casco Viejo) that will retain (UNESCO) it's original baroque charm. But that's a whole other ballgame...*

*Panama City has always had the traffic congestion that it has today. A metro rail system is currently in the embryonic stages of development in order to alleviate that very problem.*

*Although I was born and lived there for 24 years, I don't live there now, as I'm not privy to the mindset of the government there. But as an outside observer, their actions seem to indicate that as the face of Panama, the capital city is also the center of the universe and most - not all - of the urban development is confined to it's metropolitan area.*


----------



## esintjago (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the information!! What I meant about the "modern" thing, is that on the pictures it looks like a 1st world destination but when you're there you'll realize it isn't. Don't get me wrong, I love the skyline, I love the city and the country.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*excelente*

dentro de unos añitos mas panama city, será la capital rascacielistica de america latina, la futura hong kong o dubai del nuevo mundo.

pronto estare alli.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

esintjago said:


> Thanks for the information!! What I meant about the "modern" thing, is that on the pictures it *looks like a 1st world destination but when you're there you'll realize it isn't.* Don't get me wrong, I love the skyline, I love the city and the country.


*Been to Panama, have you? To say that Panama - despite it's world-class infrastructure - is not the United States ("1st. world") goes without saying, given that neither is the rest of Latin America (all developing countries*) and much of the rest of the world...

*The terms first and third world are both outdated and politically incorrect. Those terms have been replaced by "industrialized nation" and "developing country" respectively.*


----------



## esintjago (Mar 14, 2008)

PanaManiac said:


> *Been to Panama, have you? To say that Panama - despite it's world-class infrastructure - is not the United States ("1st. world") goes without saying, given that neither is the rest of Latin America (all developing countries*) and much of the rest of the world...
> 
> *The terms first and third world are both outdated and politically incorrect. Those terms have been replaced by "industrialized nation" and "developing country" respectively.*


yes I've been. Well, never mind the 1st and 3rd world thing. What I mean is that especially the public transport system in the city should be improved because it's a mess. I mean, Panama "has" the money to come with a much better transportation system (metro, monorail, tram etc.), things that will really help to ease the daily traffic congestions. The infrastructure is good compared to the rest of Central America for sure...but still more improvement is needed (still too much "huecos" here and there).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Any recent photos about Panama? In that tower above (the model/render) you post, there is a progress so far?


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice pictures of Panama skyline.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice photos!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Question*



caribelawyers said:


> Everytime when I see new pictures of Pty, I'm absolutely amazed, how fast is the construction process there?


*Answer*


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Any recent photos about Panama? In that tower above (the model/render) you post, is there a progress so far?


*Construction updates of the Trump Ocean Club (hotel and resort) are available on the last page of this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=530953*


----------



## montunito18 (Dec 10, 2008)

love it. great pics!!!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Joop20 said:


> Cool, looks like a great place to live! I wonder if it looks equally good on street level!


*Judge for yourself...





---



*


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Preciosas fotos, algún día espero poder ir a Panamá de visita. Gracias por compartir las fotos


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Amazing pics!! Looks like boomtown of Dubai!


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

very cool pics


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Nice skyline and attractive geography and colours!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

PanaManiac said:


> *Construction updates of the Trump Ocean Club (hotel and resort) are available on the last page of this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=530953*


Thank you for the link; amazing updates about the tower btw


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Thank you for the link; amazing updates about the tower btw


*You're welcome. *


----------



## Kenneth26 (Jul 14, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Any recent photos about Panama? In that tower above (the model/render) you post, there is a progress so far?


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Panama City Today*


----------



## NewOrleansRush (Aug 30, 2004)

Panama is such an awesome city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photo as well:


>


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)




----------

